# tenrecs



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

for those of us that have or are truly interested having tenrecs we know there is limited information out there about them and only a couple yahoo groups and like two forums with limited information on it about these little guys/gals. i'm curious as to who on here all has tenrecs and whether or not you would be interested in somehow getting a forum like this one set up to provide information and help to owners and people interested in tenrecs. possibly someone who is skilled at setting up websites can set it up after a certain timeframe that lets others email with suggestions for the site that may be beneficial to the site sort of a deal? i know people have been searching around for years to no avail so maybe something like this may make it a little easier to find information, help each other, and share experiences.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

I think there is only one maybe two people here who own Tenrecs


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

there's not many people in general that own tenrecs lol i still think it would be a good idea. you can't hardly find any info when you need it


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

The breeder I went thorough has 4 of them, I considered getting one but the lack of info on them made me turn away. They seem more social then hedgies, and have feet that allow them to be excellent climbers, even to the point of being able to cling to your hand upside down. Pretty cool.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

yup they're pretty amazing little things for sure. my breeder also breeds them, she actually had jacob in the kiddie pool with them when i went to pick him up a few months ago. i can't wait to get a couple (not for breeding personally not interested in that at this time), but too am concerned about the lack of info. as i said there are only a few sites with any info and a couple forums. the uk forum looks like people posted a little from 2008-2010 and then a yahoo group people posted also just very little from 2010-2011 (all estimated dates) and that's really it. you would think that by now there would be at least a little more information from some of the longer term owners and breeders. this is why i was thinking a forum might be a good idea where it can kinda all come together in a more organized fashion and people can actually follow it for more than just a couple years and learn from each other.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i know quite a few people with tenrecs (all here in the uk)
a site would be a lovely idea but no idea how you would go about setting one up.


----------

